# Rat Cages UK



## cfearnley (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone know where I can purchase as large Rat Cage for a reasonable price? 

Is it worth having a look on EBay or should you always buy them new?


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Definitely try ebay, gumtree and preloved, you might find a good deal on there  you don't have to buy new as long as the cage is in decent condition then it's good


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It's always worth looking on eBay for second cages.
I once got a freddy 2 ( yellow base, blue shelf with blue bars) for £10.

Zooplus.co.uk is a good place to get rat cages.
And i think there's a web site called cages world.


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Yes www.cagesworld.co.uk
Also try The Online Pet Store | Dog Beds | Rabbit Hutches | Chicken Coops | Bird Cages | Dog Kennels | Free delivery


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ebay etc are where Ive always got most of mine, Ive had Freddys for 99p before, also if you join your local freecycle you might strike lucky and get one for free.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Preloved and ebay are good for cheap cages. I have managed to get my hands on some dirt cheap cages in the past. I managed to get a Freddy 2 cage for £5 and a hamster heaven for £10. The large tank my robo is in I got for £8.

Ebay would be my first port of call. :thumbup: Unless you want to buy new  Zooplus is a fab place to get cheap cages and accessories.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yup, I would agree with everyone else. If you don't have a deadline keep an eye on gumtree and ebay. I got an Aurora 450 for £50. I would suggest that you do a good bit of research about what cage you really want. Access is really important.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

We just got a Liberta Explorer off cages world (the link is already posted in a previous post ^^^ ) and they were fab to buy off. Ordered on monday evening and arrived Wednesday morning at 10am! 

Plus I think the prices are reasonable for what you are getting.

If time isn't an issue then definitely keep an eye on preloved, gumtree, freecycle etc as you never know what may pop up


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

For only a few rats I liked the freddy 2. I got mine for £1.04 on eBay. I kept mice in it when I upgraded my rats so the bar spacing is fine for little ones.


----------

